# Is seedbay cool or not?



## tommyboy (Feb 5, 2007)

New here so bare with me.I need to know if reservoir is a good site to order from?All the dispensaries are getting too far from me due to raids and they hardly have any good clones.


----------



## tommyboy (Feb 5, 2007)

Opencountry said:
			
		

> Have you looked at the Nirvana Line? alot of peeps are orderin from www.drchronic.com.


 
Thanks for the info.Do they ship world wide?I'm looking at ice.Have you tried it?train wreck 
was the easiest Jack Herer was the hardest I've tried.Really picky on the nutes.Also do you recommend paying online or money order?


----------

